# goldfish ballooned up with pics



## 3176donna (Dec 30, 2009)

hi everyone so I got a juwel 125 record tank with a few fish in it over the past few months one of the goldfish has ballooned up I thought she was pregnant anyone know whats up with her also got a black moor in their what used to be balck now its changed to orange !! anyway that one has a growth on the top of her fin I have put fin rot stuff in and everything please can anyone help thank you all


----------



## 3176donna (Dec 30, 2009)

got it uploading pics now sorry everyone pic resizer wouldn't upload them for me


----------



## fishyfriend1706 (Jan 11, 2013)

I think the first goldfish has a tumor of some sort and the second one is either constipated or has dropsy, but looks dropsy-ish to me.


----------



## 3176donna (Dec 30, 2009)

hi thanks for the input m8 how do itreat her for dropsy / constipation thank you again


----------

